

The Making of NHL '94 (Sega Genesis) - tosh
http://kottke.org/15/03/the-making-of-nhl-94

======
voltagex_
Would it be better to link to [http://readonlymemory.vg/john-madden-
hockey](http://readonlymemory.vg/john-madden-hockey)?

